# Ripleys Aquarium scheduled to open september!



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey everyone with the ripleys aquarium scheduled to open in september, I was just cruising their webpage, and its getting closer and closer with more info and details.

Anyhow - how much interest would there be in a gtaaquaria event/group trip to the aquarium? I'm sure if we could hit a minimum number target that we'd get an awesome group rate considering we're all into the hobby.

I've fired them off an email asking to be kept up to date re: rates and opening date etc.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Count me in if it's a day i can go.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

A group outing would be super. Count me in.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'd be up for going!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

My family and I would be in for sure.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok here's my tentative plan - as soon as they get back to me with info, lets create a group-thread for it, and figure out a date etc that is accessable to most people.

the website info at the moment indicates they will be doing 'behind the scenes' type tours as well which I think would be way more interesting for us. for an added cost of course - without telling what it is yet.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

There isn't much you can't see. The whole place was designed "opened" to the publics eye.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Count me in too. Great family outing, hopefully my girls would pick up interest in the hobby.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Great idea! I am bringing my family too. Please keep us posted!


----------



## AlexisF1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Count me in..


----------

